# overheating on 2500hd



## AMP Motorsports (Jun 11, 2009)

I have looked at about 50 different pages does anyone know the part number for the clutch fan that you need to not have your truck overheat i have a 2005 gmc sierra 2500hd without the plow package PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

You don't need a part number. Just ask your local parts store for a Heavy Duty fan clutch and they'll hook you up.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you want GM:

22149877 (with 3.73 axle ratio)
15710101 (with 4.10 axle ratio)

If you want very good quality aftermarket go with a Torqflo Xtreme duty p/n 922786. Many of the big box parts stores carry them. Every bit as good as the GM clutches for about half the cost.


----------



## Section88co (Oct 25, 2008)

B&B I have a quick question. I have a 06 Duramax that I need a fan clutch for and my auto parts store has the 922786 for $56.00 but they say that P/N 922483 is the one for my truck and it is $140.00. Will the 922786 work or should I get the 922843? P.S. Thanks for all your posts which have helped me so many times!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No the 922786 is for a 6.0 GAS engine. Your D-max uses a completely different clutch and would likely be the 922483 number they gave you.


----------



## Section88co (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your most welcome Sec. :salute:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Also note that there is a TSB out there for 03-05 Gassers and other year GM full sizers 
for overheating issues and replacement of fan clutch/fan assembly:
tsb # 04-06-02-006
new PN 22149894, clutch, fan

Best to call the GM 800# and have your vin# handy to see if your truck is one
of the effected ones and you can get FREE replacement.
HINT: Don't bother to call the dealer cuz MOST will act dumb and give ya the blowoff!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sonjaab;846322 said:


> Also note that there is a TSB out there for 03-05 and other year GM full sizers
> for overheating issues and replacement of fan clutch/fan assembly:
> tsb # 04-06-02-006
> new PN 22149894, clutch, fan
> ...


But also note that it only pertains gas engine equipped trucks.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YUP................That TSB is for gassers only!

Complaint: CHECK TSB FOR FAN CLUTCH FOR PLOW PREP PACKAGE

Cause: FAN CLUTCH DOESN'T ENGAGE - TSB 04-06-02-006

Correction: REMOVE INTAKE HOSE AND FAN SHROUD - REMOVE FAN BLADE - REPLACE FAN CLUTCH

REPL FAN CLUTCH ASSEMBLY........J3390
OTHER LABOR HOURS.....O.L.H.

PARTS: Qty (1)... P/N CH15073014...Description CLUTCH List Price....N/C


Comments: AUTH CODE: E/0090
O.L.H. TO REMOVE INTAKE HOSE, FAN SHROUD & FAN BLADE TO GAIN ACCESS


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Wish I had this much info for Ford products, you GM guys got it together, that's for sure !


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Eyesell;866273 said:


> Wish I had this much info for Ford products, you GM guys got it together, that's for sure !


thought i was the only ford guy looking to see what kinda problems the general men have......ford-trucks.com is where you wanna go eyesell


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone have the 800 number to call?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Chevy customer service 800 222 1020


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

What years are effected ????
Is there a time limit on TSB ??????


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

suzuki0702;866329 said:


> thought i was the only ford guy looking to see what kinda problems the general men have......ford-trucks.com is where you wanna go eyesell


Thanks for the info, that site is awesome. One bad thing, that 2011 SD is nice looking, wonder if I should of waited.....


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ok is this only for the 6.0 gasser or is the 5.3 in there as well? im going to have my 99 with a 5.3 in it out this year and is this is a problem i would like to nip it in the but before the white stuff starts to fly.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been looking at replacing fan clutch on an older 5.7L chevy. Advanced-Auto & O'reilly Auto can get the Hayden brand of clutches. Here is a link to an application guide:
http://beta.haydenauto.com/upload/HaydenAuto/Documents/Cat_Hayden/2007-hayden-fan-clutch.pdf

The bold indicates O.E. equilvalent.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The original TSB was only for 2500/3500 trucks. The claim was that the plow prep equipped 1500's never received the incorrect fan clutch.

But that doesn't mean guys with 1500's don't have overheating issues either. Get an aftermarket heavy duty clutch on it now.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

sonjaab;846353 said:


> YUP................That TSB is for gassers only!
> 
> Complaint: CHECK TSB FOR FAN CLUTCH FOR PLOW PREP PACKAGE
> 
> ...


SO what does this cost to have done?


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

My 05 experienced this issue saturday. Called GM to see if they would do anything. Told me i had to pay and have it diagnosed at the dealer. Dealer said $80 to diag. it. I got the part from an aftermarket parts store for $67 and had it installed for $20 at a local repair shop. GM was going to work with me. But it would of cost me more. Felt good that they were willing to help me out with a truck with 90,000 miles on it though. Runs cool now.


----------

